# Do you smoke? Yes or No What is your MBTI?



## .17485

ISFP. No I don't smoke


----------



## Dashing

Cig in the morning and a joint when I come home.


----------



## Chili990

ENTJ and I have never smoked anything.


----------



## Zster

Nope, do not (weed, tobacco, anything). I tried some when young, but suffered very ill effects and would prefer to avoid them. 

Second hand smoke and the stench on a person get to me as well. While I wont judge others for smoking, please pardon me if I choose to keep myself distant from it.

I am an ENFP.


----------



## Sabrah

ISTJ - and No.


----------



## Indiana Dan

I'm an INFJ and I'm in the process of quitting (for the second time). I don't really think it has much to do with the MBTI honestly.

Wouldn't a poll be better?


----------



## ChaoticNao

Smoking marlboro red for like 2 years. Enfp :3

Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro2_204 using Tapatalk


----------



## unopened_book

INFJ, nonsmoker


----------



## KristinaKiara

INFP, and, nope, I don't smoke. Only sometimes, when *really* depressed, and with others, but very rarely.


----------



## Sonoran

I am an INTJ and don't smoke. However, I know many INTJs that do smoke and drink. We sometimes tend to lean toward addictive and repetitive behaviors as well, which is the main reason I refuse to start. I think it would hard for me to kick the habit once I started.


----------



## Aqualung

Cigars, INFP.


----------



## sraddatz

ChaoticNao said:


> Smoking marlboro red for like 2 years. Enfp :3
> 
> Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro2_204 using Tapatalk


Reds kill me. I used to smoke those when I was younger. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## eleuthera

No, but I've experimented.


----------



## Empty

I smoked from age 19 to 23. I then quit for about a year before picking the habit back up for about four months, from February to June 2013. I've quit again since then. I do have a tobacco pipe that I used to smoke more frequently, but I've pretty much dropped that habit as well.


----------



## WoLong

No cigarettes, no alcohol, no drugs, no gambling. Never have nor will. INTP.


----------



## Sinfalcon

"...cigarettes..?" <--- Surest way to tell if the person you're talking to smokes pot.

I smoke pot recreationally. I researched it thoroughly before I started to make sure it wasn't going to have terrible adverse effects. I don't smoke cigarettes, though. Too high-risk for a low return.

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## MelodyGirl

No. Never have.
ESFJ


----------



## outofplace

ISTJ, here and with no addictions roud:


----------



## sceptical mystic

INTJ. I've never smoked.


----------



## Raha

INTJ , i am young and i don't smoke and i never will, i get terrible headaches because of cigarette's smoke.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

ISTP. I smoke cigarettes and shisha.


----------



## pond

ENFP. I smoke occasionally because I always feel guilty afterwards. If it wasn't so bad for your health and if the terrible smell didn't stay on your clothes/hands for hours after smoking, I'd probably smoke a lot. I like doing it.


----------



## pukeyshibas

I will smoke weed very occasionally and have smoked cigarettes before. But I have never made a habit out of either. I find it extremely wasteful and gross (well, tobacco, not weed.) But I don't judge others for doing what makes them happy.
INTP.


----------



## Tranquility

INFJ, never have, never will.


----------



## astronomicon

(Probably) ENTP. I smoke cigarettes occasionally, at parties. Really, I prefer weed nowadays.


----------



## TGW

Apparently ENTPs are supposed to be one of the least likely to smoke, but I do smoke. Camels and also Swishers. Not a fan of menthol cigarettes. I smoke about two packs per week. So not that much.


----------



## Wunderlust

(INTP)

I don't smoke stuff with Nicotine. I don't mind if other people do it, I just don't want to. I don't like being addicted to things.. I'm currently addicted to black tea and coffee though.


----------



## Geek_Aflame

I'm xNFP and I don't smoke. I've never tried it and have no desire to.


----------



## chessio

INTP, it started out with sparse experimenting towards a goal (marlboro reds, round once a month before I tossed em) then as a conscious emotional crutch (menthols) while I was going through some really intense shit, and then I moved and realized I wouldn't have to worry about family popping in like "gasp!" My friend bullied me into smoking american spirits because they don't have road tar in em and the pouches can be cheaper so now I roll my own.

I like it. It's not healthy. It's grounding and short-term soothing for my anxiety though. The focus and clarity that come with it are nice too. Don't plan on quitting any time soon, but I can see myself smoking less as I become more engaged in the world.

It is part of this romantic mythology I've had with cigarettes all my life. not so much from hollywood directly, but....even my first cigarette was under the stars. But that's more backstory that I don't think much about.


----------



## Aha

*ENTP*, never smoked, never been drunk

You smokers suck :tongue: Not cool, not good, not smart


----------



## GoosePeelings

No cigarettes, no weed. IxTP.


----------



## unoriginal

Smoking and pain go bye-bye pills are fun for everyone! Regardless of personality!


----------



## sraddatz

Aha said:


> *ENTP*, never smoked, never been drunk
> 
> You smokers suck :tongue: Not cool, not good, not smart


Hooray for you! The priesthood awaits you.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aha

sraddatz said:


> Hooray for you! The priesthood awaits you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Jedihood is more likely  I strongly detest all the bad habits. 

*Imagination is the best drug in the world*


----------



## Toru Okada

I don't smoke cigarettes.

sent from my 321789_tfgkl using Goddamnit


----------



## 509087

I am an INTX (still figuring things out at the moment), but I don't smoke. Three reasons: Asthma, I am 15, and the thought of blackened alveoli... 

Music is my drug.


----------



## KCfox

Don't smoke, drink or do any kind of drugs.
I'm high on life


----------



## metaphor

I'm an INFJ and I've never smoked and will never smoke.
(unless second hand smoking counts?)


----------



## The Exception

INTP, never have smoked, never will.


----------



## TruthDismantled

ENTP and I don't smoke


----------



## softnsweet

ENFP~
Never smoked, never had the desire.


----------



## hailfire

ISTP, never have, never will, this question would probably be better asked in poll form especially since it's in the poll subforum.


----------



## SeñorTaco

Dark cherry flavours only. Much to pick about non-cherries. 

INTP


----------



## Mammon

Never have. I did, however, smoke along with others when drinking.

ISFJ


----------



## Belzy

ENFP

Never smoked, never had the desire.


----------



## jcal

ISTJ. Never have smoked. Anything.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

INFP, will occasionally smoke weed or cigs. Honestly, don't smoke weed as much as I'd like because it tends to turn me into a vegetable and be trapped in my head even more than usual haha. When I do smoke weed, I usually do alone.


----------



## Dreamwaves

INFP, nothing at all.


----------



## Xenta

INTP - I have never smoked and probably never will


----------



## ephemeralparadox

ISFP, never smoked. Not interested either.


----------



## The Marauder

INTJ

I puff cigars on special occasions


----------



## 0+n*1

IXTP and I've smoked 3-4 times. I was drunk and I wanted to be cool and shit. I'm not going to do it anymore.


----------



## -Alpha-

INTJ.

I vape. In keeping with the stereotype, I'm prone to mindless sensory activities here and there.

Not intending to quit.


----------



## Aquamarine

INTP, and I don't smoke or ever intend to.


----------



## heartilly92

I used to be a chimney (for 2.5 years), but I haven't had a cigarette in 3 weeks and 5 days. I'm INFJ.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Smoked on and off from when I was 15-17 and it never really stuck. I actually think I don't get addicted to cigarettes because it never crossed my mind to have to have a smoke. Once I ran out of cigs I could wait a couple of weeks before getting more and then I just stopped without giving it a second thought which wasn't a fully conscious decision really.

What I am addicted to is chocolate. I've tried to quit chocolate and find it almost impossible!

Back about 12 years ago, I worked for an oxygen company where I delivered oxy-tanks and calibrated oxygen machines. Most of our clients were long term smokers who were suffering from emphysema. You know, even with them gasping for air and could barely eat because they couldn't take the time to chew because they needed to breath like they were drowning, they still smoked. I had to go pick up concentrators that caught fire from people smoking while hooked up to the machines.

Yeah, it isn't worth it. I'd rather die a quicker death.


----------



## Persephone

INTJ- no. Not my kind of thing. I've been through all kinds of stress and setbacks in my day without cigs. I don't need a crutch that will eventually kill me and drain me of my money.


----------



## TootsieBear267

No! I see smoking as a nasty habit and it's also bad for your health.


----------



## Agelastos

INTP. Not a smoker, but I am addicted to nicotine. I use "snus" (a form of moist snuff most commonly used in Sweden).


----------



## Arakkun

INTP, I won't smoke anymore, as I tried and I don't feel anything
my dad smoke and everytime he does it in front of me I tell him a bad joke like
"dad, it seems we are at Loch ness with this fog"


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP - I have smoked on and off for years. I prefer cloves. I am currently not smoking. I own a E-Cig. I haven't used it in a few weeks. I smoked 4 cigarettes and a cigar last month. I will probably smoke some clove cigars this month. Celebrating my 15th wedding anniversary this month. As for non-tobacco products, I freely admit to occasional use of cannabis.


----------



## Bahburah

INTP I don't smoke cigarets, although I've taken a drag from them before though.

I smoke weed and very rarely smoke tobacco with it.

Tobacco makes me really light headed and dizzy so... No fun.


----------



## School

INTP
I don't smoke, because I have an agreement with my dad. If I don't smoke until I'm 18, he's paying for my driver's license. 

I don't have anything against smokers though. I like the smell. I'd probably smoke if I wasn't looking so forward to be able to just get in my car and drive anywhere alone.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

INFP
Primarily weed, although I've been on a very lengthy break 
once in a blue moon cigarillo/cigarettes


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Enfj - I smoke, 3-10 cigs a day. Interesting thread 👌


----------



## cosmiccapricorn

I smoke weed daily, and I'm an INFP.


----------



## koenigscat

ISTP - No, never did. Never will.

I don't really care if others do, just keep it outside


----------



## Magnus von Grapple

INTJ

Don't smoke. Tobacco is completely off the table. My last gf wanted me to try weed since she was really into it, but it's just not for me. Maybe one day.


----------



## So Long So Long

ENTP, never smoked. I like the smell of cigarettes for some reason though.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple

So Long So Long said:


> ENTP, never smoked. I like the smell of cigarettes for some reason though.


Yuck, really? Cigarettes and burning weed are both nasty to me. My roommate last semester was a huge-ass stoner, always trying to smoke when he thought I wouldn't notice.

But I did. Everyone on our floor did.

I was going to say I hate all smoke, but a smoky, wood-burning campfire is pleasant (although I'm not sure if that's from the smoke or the wood itself).


----------



## So Long So Long

Magnus von Grapple said:


> Yuck, really? Cigarettes and burning weed are both nasty to me. My roommate last semester was a huge-ass stoner, always trying to smoke when he thought I wouldn't notice.
> 
> But I did. Everyone on our floor did.
> 
> I was going to say I hate all smoke, but a smoky, wood-burning campfire is pleasant (although I'm not sure if that's from the smoke or the wood itself).


Haha, yeah, this is usually the reaction I receive whenever I bring it up. Don't get me wrong though, I don't like the smoke all up in my face or anything. That's hella gross.


----------



## Sevenblade

INTJ. Hell no. I think tobacco should be banned, at least in forms that can affect others. At the least, it should be illegal to expose children to it.


----------



## Inveniet

No I had the fortunate experience to have a grandfather who smoked.
He became very ill and always coughed.
It scared me half to death.
Everytime I'm offered a smoke I think of him, and say no thanks.


----------



## Glassland

INFP and I stopped smoking today one year ago after 4 years of smoking. Wasn't that hard after I understood that smoking is but mere illusion of calmingness and stress reducing.


----------



## TootsieBear267

ENTJ here! 
Smoking is very, very bad for you. So I don't smoke.


----------



## honoshikun

ENFP
Occasional smoker, but I have mostly switched over to vaping. I still enjoy the occasional ciggy however.


----------



## Plasternoid

Unsure of my type due to low volume of responses to my threads seeking guidance from you experts on the matter -_-. Leaning toward either ISTP or ENFJ in terms of self identification at the moment but am too insecure in my knowledge of the system to know for certain. Smoke weed unapologetically, smoke cigarettes/ tobacco shamefully. Desperately trying to quit the latter. Everything the experts say about it is true- destroys your looks, hurts your chest, and causes unheard of mental strife. Nicotine withdraws begin the second after you extinguish your cigarette and progress until you put fire to another. It's a chemically induced neurosis I tell you.


----------



## Solba

INTJ here. I have never smoked, nor do I intend to. I am not sure why one would want to pick up the habit of smoking, what with all the highly detrimental health effects (both to the self and others), social stigma, monetary cost, and so on. I even find addiction in itself to be undesirable; I don't want to have to rely on something like a drug so heavily that I can't function normally without it.

I have also noticed I become easily addicted to things... Once I spent over a month weaning myself off of basic, over-the-counter pain medication which I had been taking for headaches. I think it started _causing_ the headaches after a certain point (withdrawal). This is one of the main reasons why I have no intention of consuming any highly addictive substances.


----------



## NatureChaser

I don't smoke and I hate people who smokes


----------



## somnuvore

For the people who keep asking _why _do people smoke, and why anyone participates in any negative behavior:







* *




Hint: it has nothing to do with intelligence and can't be fixed with a ban, so hop the fuck off your high horses and try a bit of empathy for a change.


----------



## stormgirl

INFJ...Non smoker.


----------



## ChairmanMeow

Yes, will quit soon
INFJ


----------



## Grad0507

I don't see a poll attached to this thread.


----------



## Draki

INTP. No, I never tried to smoke and was very resistent to the influence of my friends. I never understood why you would want to start to smoke. I also don't drink coffee. And I'm studying computer science where everybody is said to do both. I'm addicted to all kinds of chocolate.  All friendships end here.


----------



## Mercutio

Following the trend of many other NTs, I do not smoke. As an ENTP I can find a ton of other solutions to the circumstances that might warrant smoking..


----------



## Pez263

Every once in a while I do vape regularly though.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I get addicted to/ obsessed with whatever I like, but I don't smoke/ do any other drugs.
That being said, don't get me interested in something. I will annoy you.:crazy:


----------



## baby blue me

No-ENFP.


----------



## Saira

IxTP, probably INTP. I hate cigarettes and I hate when people smoke around me. I tried to when I was a kid but it was disgusting. I understand people being addicted, but I don't understand how can someone _become_ addicted; how and why did they get over that awful taste? Cuban cigars are okay, weed is okay, but cigarettes... yuck. :bored:


----------



## Stendhal

INFP: Non-Smoker


----------



## mikan

ISFP. Yes, occasionally.


----------



## aendern

I don't smoke.

I tried a cigarette once when I was SUUUUUUUUPER super wasted drunk.

If I remember correctly it was like swallowing hot smoke. Idk how anyone could ever get addicted to it. It sucked. And it stunk.

And it hurt my throat.


----------



## kayaycee.

ENFJ. I do not smoke, and while I have many friends who I do not think less of and am willing to stay outside with them while they do (though I try for upwind), I'm not really one to encourage it, either.


----------



## GundamChao

Nope, but that's just because I've got no reason to start. ENFP here.

EDIT: Not that I _would_ start!


----------



## Wonszu

INTJ - ney, I never tried it and I won't ever do that. I have no money to spend for cigs nor time to get more stressed.


----------



## amucha

INTP who smokes...both cigs and weed...(and am in fact high at this moment) I smoke half a pack of yellow camels every day like an old lady


----------



## nuut

ENTP non smoker


----------



## Roland Khan

ISTP

Been smoking cigarettes for 14 years, since I was 12

Been smoking weed for 10 years, since I was 16

Never smoked anything else....oh, catnip once 'cause we were 16 and curious:kitteh::laughing:


Also never smoked pole, but tbh have been kinda curious in an odd and confusing way.:shocked:


----------



## Roland Khan

amucha said:


> INTP who smokes...both cigs and weed...(and am in fact high at this moment) I smoke half a pack of yellow camels every day like an old lady


I too am high at this moment and thought it was hilariously adorable reading your message then scrolling down to your sig


----------



## sraddatz

amucha said:


> INTP who smokes...both cigs and weed...(and am in fact high at this moment) I smoke half a pack of yellow camels every day like an old lady


INTP here too. I read that we are more likely than most to be smokers, or addicted to other things. I wanted to see if that was common among our personality type. I know it's terrible for my health, but it helps me relax like nothing else.


----------



## Mamoru

I don't smoke and never want to. I don't see the purpose in smoking .
INFJ


----------



## jamaix

I tried smoking one time as a teenager and hated it. I am an ISTJ.


----------



## kittycatwindow

INFJ & nope! Never have.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Once in a blue moon and it makes me feel like crap so I don't smoke until I forget smoking makes me feel like crap.:laughing:


----------



## ForsakenMe

I am an INFP and no, I do not smoke.


----------



## DJL

I am an INFJ and used to smoke. I started at 13 years old, quit when I was 17, then smoked on and off from 21 to 30, always feeling guilty about the impact on my health.

Although I would never smoke again, I do sometimes miss the after meal contemplative smoke. 

I get my fix from coffee now.


----------



## mony

INFJ and don't smoke. Never have. However, I am not going to claim that I was never tempted to start the scary habit.


----------



## B. Toast

INFJ.

Used to smoke. Don't anymore.


----------



## SweetPickles

INFP

Smoked through high school until I was 23, was more of a social smoker, quit cold turkey and never looked back. It's been over a decade and now I think it's absolutely disgusting. I didn't realize how bad it smelled back then.


----------



## RaeLizz

I am either an INFP or INTP. Still need help with that. But yes I'm a smoker and recovering heroin/coke addict. Maybe I am an INTP lol.


----------



## Hei

INTJ and never


----------



## BleaK

ISFP - used to smoke alot of weed socially and nonsocially. Smoked cigarettes about five times, never got addicted or craved it.


----------



## random777

INFP- Not smoking, never will.


----------



## Subtle Murder

ENFP - social smoker, sometimes more depending upon what's going on in my life. Started smoking when I was 13, am now 28. I've stopped for months at a time - once for 2 years - but I keep going back to it. It's one of those things that I guess I am not ready to change about myself.


----------



## Maka

INFJ

Never smoked and never will.


----------



## James33

INFJ

I don't smoke... but I'd love to try pot. I'd like to expand my awareness even more. Why is it illegal again? Oh yeah... because people are retarded. The s*&t is all natural and comes from the Earth.


----------



## 539885

Never smoked, never will, but I am a fellow INTP that's prone to addictive behavior. Plus there's addictive behavior in my family background, so I keep my vices to video games and Mountain Dew.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy

INFP, I've actually tried getting addicted to cigarettes as replacement for another destructive habit. It didn't work, but I'll smoke 1 occasionally.


----------



## Nekomata

INFP. Smoke both cigarettes and weed~ xD


----------



## Pookie731

NOOOOoooOOOOOO. my parents were both very heavy smokers and it killed them both young. I breathed in so much second hand smoke I cant even breathe around it anymore.

INFP, who got in trouble many times as a kid for trying to steal and destroy aforementioned cigarettes. well, I was trying to save their lives. Obviously I failed. sigh. and we always think as kids that adults know better cause they are well, adults!


----------



## DoctorShoe

I'm an ISTJ and I have never smoked anything.


----------



## Loaf

ISTP, Weed yes, tobacco depends on mood/what type of day I'm having/ if I have something stressful on or dealing with idiots.


----------



## Eckis

ISFJ, I don't smoke and would never. I believe such behaviors are morally wrong.


----------



## Sadako

INFJ - I do not smoke, I never did and I never want to


----------



## Antipode

I'm an INFJ: I don't smoke, drink, or any other drugs. 

Not much to do with morals, I just don't like losing any sense of control over myself.

However, no one should ever... ever smoke cigarettes. I'm perfectly fine telling someone that. xD


----------



## Sadako

Antipode said:


> I just don't like losing any sense of control over myself.
> 
> However, no one should ever... ever smoke cigarettes. I'm perfectly fine telling someone that. xD


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## stiletto

God no. ENTJ.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

No. INTJ.


----------



## vintage stardust

INFP- I've never tried tobacco but I used to smoke pot occasionally. I haven't smoked anything in at least 3 years. I'm kind of over it. I'm older now. However, I don't have a problem with other people smoking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telepariah

Weed yes, tobacco never. But I do not tell people they should not smoke. They already know that. I will tell them I don't want to be around it.


----------



## rymongoose

i dont smoke, my mbti is infj.


----------



## Lustghost

No, I never smoked tobacco. I hate when people smoke it near me. Weed occasionally. I'm an INFP.


----------



## sraddatz

Been smoke free for just about a week!


----------



## The Guitar Hero

I don't smoke, though I guess most people who're 14 don't. I have a friend my age, who does, though. Trying to help him stop. Heck, I dunno if it's even legal to smoke at 14 in America

By the way, I'm ESFP


----------



## silver skies

I'm an occasional smoker. I kinda like it, but I'm too well educated to do it very often.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

INTJ. Never have and never will.


----------



## Toru Okada

420 yes 

cigs no


----------



## MonieJ

No, I think it's a nasty habit. ISTJ here


----------



## sraddatz

silver skies said:


> I'm an occasional smoker. I kinda like it, but I'm too well educated to do it very often.


I'm pretty well educated, but still have my vices. I'm going on 3 weeks without a cigarette, though.


----------



## sraddatz

Songbird of Solace said:


> I don't smoke, though I guess most people who're 14 don't. I have a friend my age, who does, though. Trying to help him stop. Heck, I dunno if it's even legal to smoke at 14 in America
> 
> By the way, I'm ESFP


Gotta be 18 to buy smokes in the US. 21 for alcohol.


----------



## gross porcelain

ENFJ no


----------



## sraddatz

I actually quit smoking about 3 weeks ago. Still on the nicotine lozenges, but so far, so good.


----------



## Kafeidian

INFJ. Never have, never will.


----------



## -Alpha-

INTJ. I vape. Quite a bit, actually.

I enjoy it and don't plan on stopping.


----------



## skgarcia

INTP and a smoker.


----------



## Christian Exodia

I'm a 14 year old INFP who has no business smoking tobacco. I probably won't either. It isn't shown to do anything good for the body!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

No - INFP


----------



## bubblePOP

ENFJ- Never smoked a cigarette in my life. I've also never done drugs, and I'm not a big drinker, either.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

No, my mom's side of the family were all heavy smokers (9/10 of them or more) and most of them either have health problems or have died of cancer. Thankfully my grandparents and my mom quit ages ago (before I was born, I think.) Oh and I'm an INTJ and slightly hypochondriacal so that's part of it. A lot of people think I'm a stoner anyways.  I tried weed once, I thought it was boring. I'm sure I could've smoked more than I did (paranoia about paranoia, lmao), but then I read about how it has the same effects on the lungs as cigs do so I worry about that. I'd probably prefer brownies or something but I'm too lazy to go around looking for weed, even if it were legalized where I lived I'd probably still be too lazy/cheap. lol. 

I drink from time to time though. Makes social interaction more tolerable.


----------



## Griffith

-Alpha- said:


> INTJ. I vape. Quite a bit, actually.
> 
> I enjoy it and don't plan on stopping.


Same.


----------



## alrex

INFP. I don't smoke. Sometimes I think about starting, but my grandmother died of lung cancer from smoking, and besides, I don't have enough money to start a habit :tongue:
However, when I'm with friends who smoke, I love breathing in the smoke secondhand (If that doesn't sound weird lol. I just really like breathing the smoke straight from the air. I don't do it much, though).


----------



## Dalien

Yep, I smoke.
For the ones who don't, sincere kudos for you! ; )


----------



## niss

WoLong said:


> No cigarettes, no alcohol, no drugs, no gambling. Never have nor will. INTP.


Same, except ISTJ.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

INFJ and I smoke.
I know it's not healthy. But I feel there are worst things for your health. 
I think it's both funny and annoying how popular culture has changed its attitude toward smoking.
People see that it's somehow fair to just casually say to strangers who are smoking cigarettes that their habit is bad, nasty, and they need to quit. While if you tried to do that shaming with other equally [if not worst] habits [like seeing an obese person chowing down on a Jumbo-sized fast food combo and telling them how gross that it, terrible habit! You should quit!] well then, Ha! How dare you! So rude!


----------



## WindScale

ISTP
No smoking, or for that matter alcohol.


----------



## Luzy

ENFP yes I smoke. There are way worse things that can kill you.


----------



## an absurd man

xNTJ 

No, but I've smoked cigarettes once or twice just for fucks. Used to smoke weed, I quit.


----------



## Heroy

INTP here. And yes, I smoke.


----------



## Mair

INTP.
I used to smoke but I'm not into it anymore.


----------



## cautiouskitty

INFJ- Used to smoke, but have been quit now for almost three years using electronic cigarettes as replacement therapy with a very good result. I don't even want them anymore.


----------



## Kosmo

I dont smoke because it is unhealthy and i am very much into health. But for some reason i am completely ok with magic mushrooms to reset my ego every 12 to 18 months.


----------



## amethyst11

I don't smoke. INFP.


----------



## Clyme

INTJ.

I've never smoked, nor have I had the compulsion to do so. In fact, I've avoided it very strictly. That said, I've been prone to addictive behaviors.


----------



## Imaginary Friend

Nope, and I'm ISFP.


----------



## LibertyPrime

ENFP, when I was like 9 or so mom gave me a piece & said i should try it. I did & you can guess what happened, my eyes watered, I was coughing, nose & throat were burning.

Later on in high school I tried it, because all the cool kids were smoking. I had to drop it after a week, I just hated the feel of it.

Haven't touched the stuff since.


----------



## BleuBlake

Start to smoke half a pack/a pack a day at 13, last year (17) i dropped to 4-5 cigarettes a day. About weed...i started at 14 and stopped at 17. Now I try to live healthy (vegan, drink a lot of water, abstemious, some physical movement). INFP


----------



## Ghosties

INFJ here!

Do I smoke cigarettes? Absolutely not! I grew up around smoking and my lungs are terrible, anyway.
So that's probably why, plus I just do not like the smell or how it lingers on furniture and fabric.

Do I 420? Sometimes! I have terrible anxiety issues, and it helps me. I'm taking a break from it currently, though, as I'm looking for a job and it's currently illegal in my state. Just in case of drug tests, you know?
I should add: I'm opposed to prescription medications, which is why I don't seek "professional" help for my anxiety (plus I don't trust doctors or therapists). I also grew up watching pillheads and their addictions destroy their lives, so I have a terrible phobia of unnatural remedies.


----------



## sraddatz

Ghosties said:


> INFJ here!
> 
> Do I smoke cigarettes? Absolutely not! I grew up around smoking and my lungs are terrible, anyway.
> So that's probably why, plus I just do not like the smell or how it lingers on furniture and fabric.
> 
> Do I 420? Sometimes! I have terrible anxiety issues, and it helps me. I'm taking a break from it currently, though, as I'm looking for a job and it's currently illegal in my state. Just in case of drug tests, you know?
> I should add: I'm opposed to prescription medications, which is why I don't seek "professional" help for my anxiety (plus I don't trust doctors or therapists). I also grew up watching pillheads and their addictions destroy their lives, so I have a terrible phobia of unnatural remedies.


I was afraid of prescriptions, too. I saw what they did to my dad when I was young. I can honestly tell you the stuff I'm on is wonderful. I still have all the personality I had before without being so wired all the time. I'm glad I caved.


----------



## 66393

ENFP - smoked weed quite a bit in high school, saw it wasn't beneficial to my mental health and stopped. Also had to leave behind a crowd of good friends. Cigarettes I've tried, not a huge fan, not interested in smoking them ever again. 

I have an extremely addictive personality so it's prudent of me to stay clear of most mind-altering substances, even ones not commonly associated with physical addiction, like marijuana.


----------



## smitty1977

Noooo, ISTP


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

INFJ here, no smoking for me- my grandfather died of it, and I see what it does to my father and 3 of my aunts. I've tried marijuana, but generally I'm not into smoking things. I totally understand how people get into smoking, it's just that smoking really is not the life for me. Makes me too stinky!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

No way to smoking! ISFP.


----------



## Theophania

I am an INFJ and have never smoked anything. I firmly abstain from those commonly addictive vices - drugs, tobacco, alcohol, sex. I haven't done any of that and I intend never to do these things, except sex once I am married. Don't get me wrong, I truly do have an addictive personality. I just obsess over other things like cinnamon rolls ( or cinnamon in general, I have eaten it straight out of the bottle as a powder. Not healthy, don't do that ) certain historical figures, dieting, picking my scabs and other odd behaviors. I guess that's why I avoid drugs so much, because I am aware of my obsessive tendencies and I know I would get super hooked on a drug if I ever tried one. Plus, I have drug addicted relatives so I see the damage addiction causes. 

Edit: Please realize that I am in no way condescending of those who choose to smoke, drink, of engage in sexual activity. I was just stating that I personally abstain from these things.


----------



## Max

No way. 

I don't smoke.

My Dad put me off it when I was younger, and I am forever grateful for this. I can barely stand the smell of them.

ENTP, I think.


----------



## mysterie




----------



## DirtySocks

Lol, before i discovered and gathered courage to steal from my father when i was probably 13-15 i used to roll papers and sometimes fill them with fallen tree leaves.
Then i stole few sigarettes from my father just out of curiosity. Then used to do it with friends. I quit smoking at the age of 16. Fear for my parents helped me get over it 
And since then never touched it again. I like to leave things behind once i have tried them out.


----------



## B00Bz

ENTP...I smoke socially, meaning that I smoke when I drink with people who are also smoking and drinking. In addition, there is a very rare occasion where I just want a stog...this happens about once every two months. I've had the same pack for 6 months now.


----------



## kdamazon

INFP- Yep. Smoker.


----------



## Coopsickle

INTJ - non-smoker... never really saw any logic behind smoking so never felt the need to try it and I was never susceptible to peer pressure as I wasn't really interested in what they were up to... That isn't to say that I am against it, the majority of my very few friends are smokers and I have no issues being around them when they smoke!


----------



## popsicle

INTP - I smoked for 8 years and quit. I'm now an occasional (social) smoker. Being a rather unsociable person, I rarely get the occasion.


----------



## Who

No, although I'd imagine my asthma probably plays a bigger role in this decision than my type.


----------



## Noir

ENTJ. Three months since I quit.
Some friends thought I was stupid because of quitting and because of my methods of quitting (buying myself rewards from the money I saved, changing my course to school to avoid the shop from where I would buy cigars and so on). Now I have new friends.


----------



## nwet96

INFJ, no smoking, no drinking, no want or care to


----------



## foodcourtfrenzy

ENTP, snus and chewing tobacco but no smoking besides the occasional cigar


I am addicted to nicotine, so I guess I'm a yes if I had to answer.


----------



## Totalbrit

xNFP. No, i don't see the point of spending money to slowly kill myself.
But I do sometimes like the smell of certain cigarettes, sorta random, I just really like the smell of some of em. So the occasional second-hand smoke inhaling does occur... what even? That's weird.


----------



## Max

ESFP. No. I don't like the smell of the smoke, let alone the taste. But I did have this dream last night where I had a cigarette factory under my bed and was selling them off. Damn you, contridictions!


----------



## AidanOfSweden

I'm an ISFJ, and I don't smoke, I've tried snus though.


----------



## penguin.ink

Never!!

Enfp


----------



## Twitchie

I've never tried cigarettes. In Canada they're kept out of view behind the counter. I'd look like such a dork trying to even buy them. "Ummmm... you sell cigarettes, right? Ummmm... I want a pack. I don't know what brand or how much/many or how much money I'd need. Ummmmm... I don't have a driver's license but I promise I'm old enough." LOL! Yeah, no. I'm not a kid. I'm 26 years old. I just didn't grow up around smoker's and don't really know any. As long as I've been of legal drinking age, I don't think smoking has been allowed in restaurants and bars. I didn't make a conscious decision not to smoke because I'm awesome or something. It was just the default setting in my teens and as a young adult. 

I'm surprised how many people on this thread smoke or used to smoke.


----------



## Xenograft

Smoked cigarettes for a while, Marlboro golds, there's this girl that I loved that smoked them, it kinda felt like I was reaching back at her, or something. It wasn't very long and as the summer waned into winter, they felt more and more like death. After I could feel and taste the tar in the back of my throat, it was too much, and I couldn't smoke them without throwing up. 

So I stopped. Cannabinoids are a different story, though.

ENFP.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I am an INTJ and i am a smoker.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I've had like 2 cigarettes and they didn't do anything for me (luckily )

Oh and infp!


----------



## Ninjaws

No, and I hate it when others do it around me. Smells disgusting and ruins everyone's lungs.


----------



## Ihatepeople

Smoking is selfish and stupid because it pollutes the environment and destroys the health of other people.

- INFP


----------



## Narcissus

Smoking what? 

jk. I'm not a smoker though a few times in my life I gave it a try... but what gets me isn't smoking itself but rather the ritual of rolling your own lil' cig


----------



## tanstaafl28

(ENTP) I smoke on-again-off-again. I also like most hallucinogens and psychedelics.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

INFP, and I tried smoking cigarettes once and I couldn't stand the taste of it. So I never got addicted. Marijuana however is great and I smoke it occasionally.


----------



## Mimari

INTJ. I do not smoke, nor can I be around it. The smell alone gives me headaches.


----------



## PowerShell

ENTP. As a daily habit smoker, no. I do smoke cigars every here and there or occasionally have a dip of snus.


----------



## Glory

I smoke but I gave up tobacco.


----------



## Harizu

ENTP
I don't


----------



## WorldPeace

Never in a million years. INFP.


----------



## Chesire Tower

INFJ

I don't smoke cigarettes but under the right circumstances; I might smoke some pole.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP. I don't smoke. I just don't see the appeal even though most of my family members are smokers except for me, my mother and my Dad. My Dad has stopped smoking since my eldest brother was born in '82.


----------



## blood roots

Smoker of weed and things and not cigarettes, INFJ.


----------



## AmalyaIvy

I don't smoke. I don't drink. Never have and never will. INFJ


----------



## stiletto

No.


----------



## Hei

INTJ, F*ck no! Not even once m8


----------



## aSnowyEvening

INFP - Nope, not interested.


----------



## Khalaris

INFP. I've never felt the least bit tempted.


----------



## kiriosa

INFP. No, I don't and I don't think I'll ever start to smoke.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp, no


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I'm proud to say no! Been about 6 weeks now? God those first 3 weeks were hell. I am still having to consciously avoid places where smokers are though. Sometimes it does smell gross to me and I hope that sensation will continue to grow.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

INFP, Nope never. The closest I get to any addictive substance is alcohol 2 ta 3 times a year tops. To me it just doen't make any sense, but to each their own.


----------



## Neonej

ISTJ apparently. No, I do not smoke and I do not intend to start.


----------



## Beetle

ISTP, quit smoking a few years ago. It's tough because I still crave cigarettes. Used to smoke Newports, Marlboros...then discount brands like Mavericks and Pall Malls.

Smelling cigs makes me crave them, but I sure don't miss waking up with a sore throat every morning.


----------



## Lakin

ENTJ. I've never even picked up a cigarette, and I absolutely refuse to. I know I have an addictive personality and would probably be hooked with one puff.


----------



## Doran Seth

I smoked about 5 to 10 cigarettes a day for a few years and quit in February 2014.


----------



## Feuille

INTP - I don't smoke. First because I always found it to be useless and second because now my body can't even stand the slightest amount of cigarette smoke.

I do think that I have a natural tendency to get addicted to things and this is why I never plan to try drugs even not once.


----------



## dracula

ENTP, unfortunately, been smoking for a bit less than two years now. Travelled to New York in February where the age limit is 21 (thought it was 18, I'm 20) and had to be five days without and I realized I'm not physically addicted. As my psychological and social addiction are really strong I'll just enjoy the habit for now and some day I'll find the energy to quit I guess.


----------



## kyu

INTJ. I don't smoke but I'm curious as to why it's so addicting to some people. Sometimes, I want to try it but then I also don't.


----------



## Convex

kyu said:


> INTJ. I don't smoke but I'm curious as to why it's so addicting to some people. Sometimes, I want to try it but then I also don't.


What do you mean exactly? It's not a mystery.


----------



## RobynC

1. I do not smoke
2. ENTJ, or INTJ


----------



## kyu

Convex said:


> What do you mean exactly? It's not a mystery.


 A lot of my friends are smokers and they can't seem to stop. I know it's the nicotine but why and how is it so addicting. When I ask my friends what it feels like to smoke, their answers are really vague like, "normal" or "it's okay" That's why I'm curious


----------



## Convex

kyu said:


> A lot of my friends are smokers and they can't seem to stop. I know it's the nicotine but why and how is it so addicting. When I ask my friends what it feels like to smoke, their answers are really vague like, "normal" or "it's okay" That's why I'm curious


What? This didn't make any sense.


----------



## kyu

Convex said:


> What? This didn't make any sense.


I want to know what it feels like to smoke and why are people addicted to it.


----------



## Convex

kyu said:


> why are people addicted to it.


You already stated you knew the answer to this question.


----------



## kyu

Convex said:


> You already stated you knew the answer to this question.


This is the same conversation I have with my friends so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Convex

kyu said:


> This is the same conversation I have with my friends so I'm not even going to try.


Let me help you out. I'm going to quote this, because it is so readily available from the internet.

"When you use tobacco products, nicotine is quickly absorbed into your bloodstream. Within 10 seconds of entering your body, the nicotine reaches your brain. It causes the brain to release adrenaline, creating a buzz of pleasure and energy.

The buzz fades quickly though, and leaves you feeling tired, a little down, and wanting the buzz again. This feeling is what makes you light up the next cigarette. Since your body is able to build up a high tolerance to nicotine, you’ll need to smoke more and more cigarettes in order to get the nicotine’s pleasurable effects and prevent withdrawal symptoms.

This up and down cycle repeats over and over, leading to addiction. Addiction keeps people smoking even when they want to quit. Breaking addiction is harder for some people than others. Many people need more than one try in order to quit.

Research suggests that children and teens may be especially sensitive to nicotine, making it easier for them to become addicted. The younger smokers are when they start, the more likely they are to become addicted. In fact, about three out of four high school smokers will become adult smokers."

_- Nicotine and Tobacco Addiction | Be Tobacco Free.gov_


----------



## kyu

Convex said:


> Let me help you out. I'm going to quote this, because it is so readily available from the internet.
> 
> "When you use tobacco products, nicotine is quickly absorbed into your bloodstream. Within 10 seconds of entering your body, the nicotine reaches your brain. It causes the brain to release adrenaline, creating a buzz of pleasure and energy.
> 
> The buzz fades quickly though, and leaves you feeling tired, a little down, and wanting the buzz again. This feeling is what makes you light up the next cigarette. Since your body is able to build up a high tolerance to nicotine, you’ll need to smoke more and more cigarettes in order to get the nicotine’s pleasurable effects and prevent withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> This up and down cycle repeats over and over, leading to addiction. Addiction keeps people smoking even when they want to quit. Breaking addiction is harder for some people than others. Many people need more than one try in order to quit.
> 
> Research suggests that children and teens may be especially sensitive to nicotine, making it easier for them to become addicted. The younger smokers are when they start, the more likely they are to become addicted. In fact, about three out of four high school smokers will become adult smokers."
> 
> _- Nicotine and Tobacco Addiction | Be Tobacco Free.gov_


Ok thanks. This is more informative than my friends' answers but I still want to try it to see the actual effect of cigs


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

This will actually be the ten year anniversary month l quit. l've been saying 10 years for a while but it wasn't, l had just moved out on my own the summer before l turned 20.

l have people who treat me like l never smoked after they witnessed me at 2 packs a day and people who don't understand how l quit. l probably seem like someone who never did, l don't think it fit me. l was trying it on.

The picture of me at 18 with a Newport 100 stuck to my Grandma's refrigerator disgusts me a little bit, but that's real life. A cousin roughly the same age was shocked that l wasn't smoking after we didn't see each other for a few years.

Around the time l quit, l had a thought vaguely like: ''l wish l could stop smoking, but l'm addicted''. This lasted maybe 2 weeks, l didn't really understand what being ''addicted'' meant, so l tried giving them up as an experiment.

And that's the story of how l quit smoking.


----------



## INTJ Killed July

I don't know about you guys, but I'd never waste a few perfectly good grams of weed by smoking it.

Needless to say, I dont smoke and prefer cooking with cannabis.


----------



## Korra

INTJ Killed July said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'd never waste a few perfectly good grams of weed by smoking it.
> 
> Needless to say, I dont smoke and prefer cooking with cannabis.


I have been open to the idea of vapping weed or having it cooked in some way. I assume vapping is better... But I don't know, all I know is that I don't want to straight up smoke it.


----------



## INTJ Killed July

Lindsay Weir said:


> I have been open to the idea of vapping weed or having it cooked in some way. I assume vapping is better... But I don't know, all I know is that I don't want to straight up smoke it.


When it comes to cooking with weed, the possibilities are endless. 

On my next haul I'm gonna fry chicken with it.


----------



## Momentz

ENFP, and I've smoked two times, I think. I don't intend to ever again, because it's disgusting and the scent alone gives me a major headache. I do smoke weed, though.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

I don't want to smoke and I have asthma. INFP. I'm tired of smelling AND selling cigarettes in our little store. I wouldn't even try it.


----------



## Lunaena

INFP. I don't smoke. I'm not against smoking, but I see no reason to start.


----------



## pivot_turn

ISFP. No, I don't smoke and never have.


----------



## Millie

Smoked for five years. Mostly quit, though I may buy a pack if I'm seeing friends from out of town over a drunken weekend or something. INFP


----------



## TapudiPie

Never had smoked
Thought about trying it once I have "one foot in the grave" although I probably will not smoke even that day because I plan on donating my body after death so might as well give it away as clean as possible.

INTP

Note:"One Foot In The Grave" means being soon to die because of high age


----------



## Zora

Never smoked. Shortening my lifespan through the use of various poisons (I believe over 200)? I'll pass.

MBTI: INTJ


----------



## AlanMonTap

ENTJ, I don't smoke.


----------



## Vanzell

Haven't smoked and never will. I just don't think I would have enough self-control to not get addicted. INFJ


----------



## Obscure

INTJ
No 
pouh >.<


----------



## szenir

INTP - can't stand 'smoke smell'.


----------



## Phantaspark

Vanzell said:


> Haven't smoked and never will. I just don't think I would have enough self-control to not get addicted. INFJ


Same here, except INTP.

In general, I try to avoid drugs as much as possible. I even refuse to drink caffeinated beverages because I don't want to get addicted to caffeine lol.


----------



## December Flower

You mean like pot or cigarettes. 
Pot is kinda boring for me, doesn't really do anything, but that's subjective.
I do smoke cigarettes, I wish to stop but huh.... that's too hard and plus it has social benefits, like you can talk to people you wouldn't ever talk to without a smoke break. 
I am probably an INFP.


----------



## PowerShell

Syzygy6 said:


> Same here, except INTP.
> 
> In general, I try to avoid drugs as much as possible. I even refuse to drink caffeinated beverages because I don't want to get addicted to caffeine lol.


Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Oleas

ENFP. Smoker.


----------



## ESFPlover

I dont smoke - ISFJ - I think most E's smoke and also T's, mostly T'.


----------



## ESFPlover

AlanMonTap said:


> ENTJ, I don't smoke.


good, dont start, that shit will kill you


----------



## BrainFusion

INFP - smokes for a while, gets bored, stops for a few months. Smokes again, gets bored again, repeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackArrow

I am an INTJ and I don't smoke. I hate even the smell of it. I have tried it just because I am curious but to me smoking has no benefits. It's unhealthy and it even makes your teeth and your nails yellow.


----------



## BakedBuffalo

INTP, smoker


----------



## PowerShell

These are good to have occasionally:


----------



## ahem

ENTP - non smoker...but I smoke tobacco in an argileh/sheesha/hookah a maximum of 2 times per year (not an addiction, just something I enjoy)


----------



## TrueDetective

ESTP, cigarette smoker. Not very rare for my type.


----------



## Salia

I am an ISFJ, I don't smoke and never will. I often get a headache if someone near me does >.<


----------



## Michael Nihil

INTJ. Used to smoke tobacco, now I just smoke e-cigs.


----------



## Golden Rose

Like a chimney.

ENTP.


----------



## Lunatics

INFJ: I never even considered it, not to mention that other people's smoke makes me feel sick and dizzy. What's even the benefit of that thing besides that it shortens your life span and poisons the non-smokers around you?


----------



## Katze

INTJ. If it scares other people, I'll do it. If it intimidates others, I'm on it. 
I wouldn't call myself a smoker, others might. I'll have a couple of cigs on a night out, but those nights out happen once every month.


----------



## Oleni

INFP - Yes, I smoke, over 7 years so far.


----------



## beautifullminds23

Hi i deff smoke pot but i took the brigs test and said isfj if i smoke pot can it change my personality or it doesnt matter


----------



## Seranova

_INTP here, and no I don't smoke since I find it gross for myself. _


----------



## General Lee Awesome

no


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP.

Sometimes, my older INTJ friend's marijuana ends up in my nose when we're playing Eldritch Horror together.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Gonna be buying some nicorette to help cravings as I attempt to quit again.

Luckily, I'm not heavily addicted, but once in a while I get really bad cravings, and hopefully for those times, it will work.

I really hate it


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Necrilia said:


> No. Quit smoking 9 months ago.
> 
> INFJ


Congratulations, I hope that you remain smoke free.


----------



## unoriginal

INFJ that smokes. D:


----------



## Necrilia

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Congratulations, I hope that you remain smoke free.



Don't worry... Even if I wanted to smoke, I can't. I tried to take a puff out of curiosity and ended up coughing for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## galactic collision

I would never ever smoke a cigarette, but I smoke weed. ENFP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Necrilia said:


> Don't worry... Even if I wanted to smoke, I can't. I tried to take a puff out of curiosity and ended up coughing for 20 minutes or so.


I wasn't expressing worry.
I offered my congratulations because I know the difficulty of quitting unhealthy habits & yours must have been much more difficult.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Like a fire engine. I quit for years and started again a few years ago now. . If I had to quit now I'd go bonker. But I want to, just not now, although I actually like it. 
INTJ. Bad side of inferior Se?


----------



## cherry branches

INFP

I've never smoked at all.


----------



## fuliajulia

nope - infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

I am a smoker... Though it really is occasionally intp btw I prefer pipe tobacco that's why it's occasionally cause I cannot afford to constantly buy it


----------



## Apple Pine

ENTJ. Never tried and never will.


----------



## la_revolucion

INFJ.

Smoke weed occasionally.


----------



## voron

INTP and I've never even tried, sometimes out of curiosity I might try but I am not really interested...


----------



## The Chief

ENFJ Never really been tempted to and don't plan to either.


----------



## Laughmore

Turbulent INFP bipolar 2/manic depressive, and (subsequent?) addictive tendencies.

15 year smoker and replaced that habit with vaping 4 years ago. DIY vaping costs me about $10-$20/month, so even if I did love the smell and taste of ashtrays and the sensation of wheezing, cigarettes are cost prohibitive. Though I like the taste of the ejuice I make and the convenience of vaping indoors, dependencies are annoying by nature and ideally I'd like to be chemically independent. Exercise is giving me the push to reclaim the rest of my respiratory health.

Marijuana. At first it was fun, then it became a device to control anxiety, then maintenance of a quasi-zombie state that I had lost my frame of reference with which to recognize it as such.


----------



## Summer Nights

Turbulent INFP. No.

I've always stubbornly clung to the idea that smoking is bad. Now that I live with a smoker, I still think that it's bad, icky, yucky and ew, but for different reasons than before when my only influence was my non-smoker family and media. I won't do it because I don't want to develop an addiction. I haven't ever had a smoke, but I've held a lit cigarette to my lips, and I can see why it's so addicting. It's like a nerve pill. Knowing how nervous I get naturally, I wouldn't want to fall into a web where I trade my health, beauty and money for calmness and a couple of minutes of ecstasy on a daily basis.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

INFP.

And no. My mom is an ex-smoker. All my friends in high school were smokers, and she was worried I might start, so she bribed me with a monthly video game to not start. 

I probably wouldn't have anyway, though, just as I never started drinking.


----------



## Vice

ENFP

I'm a social smoker. Don't smoke much at home, but I smoke a lot during breaks at college/work.


----------



## cheburashka

infp
no
im a huge hypochondriac so if i even smoked 1 cigarette id constantly think i had cancer


----------



## nevraxis

INTP

l don't like smoking at all, l also dislike staying around people when they are smoking / hate getting the scent in my clothes


----------



## Mirkwood

INFJ ... smoker. 15 to now, 29. 

I dont really want to attack or defend smoking.


----------



## Vermilion Bird

INFP, and I do not smoke (not legally old enough to, either).

Smoking has caused so many health problems in my more distant family that I'd be afraid to try it.


----------



## Noctis

Turbulent ISFP

No. I am firmly a nonsmoker. Smoking, I fear, would not only lead to lung cancer, but respiratory issues, a weakened immune system, expensive costs for respiratory breathing devices, as well as changes in behavior, such as hostility and aggression. My great uncle smoked a lot, had respiratory issues and had to use some machine in order to help his respiratory system and breathing. Plus, smoking would greatly age your skin, and could lead to gum, mouth and throat cancer (eating and drinking medical tubes). I would hate to be in Ebert's condition and lose my jaw.


----------



## allynicole

ISFP, no it's never crossed my mind.


----------



## PSI Freeze

INTP, never smoked (because I'm underage, even though it says Gen Y on my thing)


----------



## Zaebos

I'm INFP and currently smoke.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

INFP - I smoked for about 9 years (15-24). I quit roughly 2 years ago. I was tired of the chronic bronchitis. At my peak I was smoking an average of a pack-and-a-half a day. On really stressful days I could smoke 2 packs in 6-8 hours. I smoked full flavors, lights, menthols, unfiltered, roll-your-own, pipe tobacco, cigars etc. When I couldn't go outside for a smoke I'd use chewing tobacco or dip (yes, there is a difference).

I'm glad I quit. I occasionally share a cigarette with a friend when they visit from out of state but it makes me nauseous. I can't imagine how I even started to begin with it makes me so sick now.


----------



## SoulsinAshes

ESFP - I don't smoke because I'm underage, but I also never plan to.


----------



## SuperShock911

ISTP. I have never smoked and I don't plan on starting.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENTP - I do, on and off for about 5 years now.


----------



## TapudiPie

INTP
Surprisingly, no


----------



## Determined mind

I have never smoked a single cigarette in my entire life. 


INTJ


----------



## Bunny

ISTP and no I do not smoke anything.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Yes, ESTP


----------



## Jakuri

Ms Believer said:


> INFJ, I don't smoke. It has always been unappealing to me and it does irk me a bit. I just feel like you are risking getting cancer and leaving your loved ones behind, or anyone who depends on you. It physically hurts to imagine that.
> 
> In saying that, I can understand why people smoke in the way of addiction/coping mechanisms or the 'I don't give a damn' attitude that can develop during an unstable childhood/teenage years when you feel like you don't have anyone or in some cases have been neglected. It can be quite a complex issue because there are so many reasons that people smoke. There are too many varying cases and circumstances to let it affect the way I view somebody.


^ I relate to a lot of this. I grew up seeing my dad smoke, and never liked it. Neither did my mom for health reasons (+smell). May 8 is the parent's day in Korea, so the annual activity in the elementary school I was in held writing letters to my parents event. I recall writing every year insisting that he stop smoking. He eventually stopped but started again, so I essentially threw the cigarettes out (did some underhanded operations so as not to get caught too quickly, but that's a bit long story and I don't quite know how to put in English) whenever I saw a pack on his desk. Thank goodness he stopped. It's been more than 10 years since he quit smoking altogether.

Needless to say, I do not smoke.


----------



## Shroud Shifter

ISTP. After 20 years of smoking like a chimney I managed to switch to vaping about a year ago. Now I vape like chimney.


----------



## The Hammer

ISTP. Nope.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

esfp
no, i don't smoke.
it does not smell good.
i am too strongly repelled by bad odors to smoke.
also, i'd rather sing.
smoking kills off your breath support.
no more high notes.
i'd rather sing the high notes.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

No, I don't smoke. Also, I'm an ENFJ.


----------



## PowerShell

After seeing my grandpa pass away and knowing some of the heart problems may have had smoking as a contributor, I haven't really even touched a cigar.


----------



## Highway Nights

No. ESTP.
If other people choose to though, it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Carpentet810

ENTP. No.


----------



## Yasminec19

INTJ. No I don't.

Smoking seems kinda dumb to me. Waste of my money. Harmful to my health. I need both to function properly. 
Also I hate the idea of being dependent to something. Being dependent to food and sleep is already enough in itself.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I'm an occasional smoker (INTJ). Mostly hookah, weed, and ciggies when I'm going through a tremendous amount of stress.


----------



## djekhradt

i'm an intp
i do smoke, but lately it's been really weighing on my vibes a lot because i know its horrible and i've been wanting to quit so badly. i guess not bad enough to actually have the discipline to? ehhhhh :ambivalence:


----------



## lovelylili

Smoker, INFP


----------



## rice_assrust

ENTP addict. I've got my gluttonies well managed now though. 
Smoke cigarettes and weed. I also take adderall, but not a big dosage. 
I used to drink, but became a huge alcoholic, and had to quit.

Naturally, I've got lots of theories on links between addiction and personality. I would argue that "future orientation" leads to addiction to speedy stuff and alcohol. ENTPs, I suspect, are most prone to addiction, most future oriented, and also, most likely to smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Lord Necro

Smoke what? Nicotine no, cannabis, occasionally. I love the countless health benefits it provides. Too bad the same can't be said about cigarettes. They're about as addictive as heroin, but even heroin is better because at least it provides a long-lasting, orgasmic high. Cigarettes are there for... a mild stimulant boost you can otherwise gain from another, way less harmful substance like caffeine? People don't really smoke nicotine to enjoy themselves; but rather so they don't have to go through the horrific withdrawals.


----------



## RaspyBells

I'm an INTJ, never smoked and don't plan to. I just don't think it makes sense to ever smoke cigarettes as the consequences are rather negative. As for weed... I don't really think I'm going to try it, although I find it less worse than cigarettes. 
I just have other things that make me relax, small amounts of alcohol, coffee, yoga... and I've been feeling pretty good with these. 
It's understandable how people get addicted to cigarettes, however. Everyone's got their own strategies to feel better. I just hate when I'm forced to become a passive smoker.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Occasionally. I go long periods between smoking and not smoking. 

ISTP.


----------



## souppumpkin

Non-smoker, INFP. Never smoked a cigarette in my life. I don't find it appealing.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

ISFJ. I was a heavy smoker for about four years. I quit cold turkey randomly one day. It was a waste of money and and it was ruining my health. I do smoke pot though (I live in Colorado).


----------



## bruh

No I'm not a depressed cunt.


----------



## Parrot

bruh said:


> No I'm not a depressed cunt.


Well, aren't you just a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow.

Anyway, to answer the OP, I smoke and I love it. I can see the benefits to quitting, but I enjoy the sensation of smoke going into my lungs and it actually helps keep me on a pseudo-schedule where I plan out blocks of time to last no longer than 2-3 hours (unless sleeping)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ExFP, i do not smoke


----------



## feelionnaire

ISTP here,
NO.


----------



## katemess

ENTP. No, I don't smoke.


----------



## thisendlesswinter

no, infp


----------



## Jagbas

I quitted some years ago. I smoke a cigarette if I'm with friends maybe once a year. Hopefully I can say that 'generally' I don't smoke.
ISFP


----------



## PowerShell

My new apartment has a balcony and I just bought a corncob pipe and some pipe tobacco.


----------



## piano

yes and ISFP (probably)


----------



## Gossip Goat

IxFJ; I don't.


----------



## vierkant

INFJ, i smoked 1 or 2 packs a day till i switched to rolling tobaco. i smoked for 4 years and quit for almost a year now.

i don't think it's very type related though. i've been in social groups of all sorts of types, where it was actually really odd if you didn't smoke.

smoking tobacco, drinking and smoking weed are pretty socially acceptable addictions here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Beatriz

I don't smoke and I never will. ISFJ


----------



## jonkay92

I used to be a full time and regular smoker, now I am very patchy. 

I'll go through a few months where I won't touch a cigarette no matter how much I am tempted and then I'll enjoy smoking for three or four weeks. Menthol cigarettes do it for me, on crisp winter days and the darkest nights. They are a BIG drain for my money however and when I become sloppy and smoke, I become sloppy with other aspects of my health too. 

INFP over here.


----------



## cuddlyone

ENFJ - Have never smoked and never will.


----------



## Miniblini

INFP, and never smoked. My Dad smoked until I was 6 or 7 and then quite for my birthday. I am not particularly fond of the smell and health risks.
I have vaped weed though, for migraines. That stuff is great!


----------



## Ybmoz

Infp, chain smoker. Tried e-cig for a while but there aren't enough e-cig shops where I live so back to tabacco.


----------



## Millie

infp

been completely tobacco-free since may

stopped smoking weed regularly in 2012 - haven't touched it at all since early last year


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I'm INFP and I don't snoke.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I'm on Day 1 of the 'quit smoking' mission.


----------



## FinesseCity

No because smoking is for jive turkeys


----------



## cielo_nlu

INFP, tried and couldn't get into it, in any form :bored:
Don't even enjoy alcohol, come to think of it.
Coffee or nothing for me :laughing:


----------



## LightTree

No. ISTJ


----------



## lmpeiris

Never smoked. INFP.


----------



## hohum

INFP. Loved smoking. Miss it. Was admitted to intensive care at hospital with a suspected transient ischaemic attack & told that in the next 48 hours I might have a major stroke. Somehow smoking didn't seem so clever after that. But I hope someone sticks a big fat cigar in my mouth before I shuffle off this mortal coil.


----------



## Catwalk

INTJ.



> Do you smoke?


Only _*chumps*_.


----------



## Lea.Imagine

I'm INFJ and have an addictive personality I think - I use to smoke but drugs were probably vice when I was younger. I've been through the animal addiction, sex addiction and am now happily addicted to balance (health, lifestyle etc).


----------



## getreal

no.


----------



## The red spirit

No, ISTP. It is really sad to die young.


----------



## Diamonds in the sky

No. INFP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP.

I've never smoked. I don't really have a problem with it except that it's rather gross to me.


----------



## faithhealing

I'm most likely either an INFJ or an ISFP. I'm struggling to figuring out my type. But, I'm an occasional smoker. I'll often smoke an entire king size pack in one day if I'm on vacation or at a party. I wouldn't say I'm addicted but I'm worried that eventually I'll give in and start smoking regularly.


----------



## Chatshire

istp nope


----------



## Cinnamon Sugar

No, and considering the horrendous smell I wouldn't exactly call it a temptation. INTJ.


----------



## Monadnock

INFP and I haven't ever smoked.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Never will, INFP/ENFP. And 6w5 in Enneagram (Destroys your lungs and might lead to a horrible death).


----------



## DrNRG

Never. INTJ.

Polonium releasing alpha particles at a % of relativistic speed and transmuting to lead in the process, in your lungs? Ick.


----------



## TITO

ISTJ. I don't smoke, but i've tried twice(cigarette and weed), i didn't enjoyed.


----------



## Aridela

INTP, I don't smoke. 

I smoked a couple of times socially but I don't really see any reason to smoke so I don't even do that anymore.


----------



## Sybow

ISFP

I smoke cigarettes and sometimes weed/hash.


----------



## dawnriddler

entp and nope


----------



## shinedowness

I am an unknown MTBI personality type, and no.


----------



## Vickysworld

No and I'll never consider smoking ever. INTP


----------



## Librarylady

No, I find it disgusting. INFP


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

INFP; I don't smoke. 

I did visit a cigar shop today just to see what it was like in there! The one I went to was really big and cool, and they had plenty of alcohol accessories too. 

I don't smoke anything because I know it can harm my lungs. I play wind instruments, and I am a lifelong breather too. Also, my mother has allergic asthma and some lasting lung damage from it. She's allergic to smoke, among other things, and the tiniest bit on me would really affect her. And I'm allergic to it too... I had a bit of a reaction in the cigar shop. It was like visiting a house with cats...


----------



## Rose for a Heart

I quit. INFP.


----------



## Luckyshot

Ex smoker, ESTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Poll from 2014 doesn't even have poll...

Sad; like the ten different times I quit smoking, before I quit smoking.


----------



## lossingmymind

sadly yes. estp


----------



## FranklTheTankl

I do, I really like it but the idea of getting sick makes me anxious.


----------



## martinkunev

I don't smoke.



sraddatz said:


> One of the traits of the INTP is that we tend to be smokers, or enjoy other addictive behaviors. I was just wondering how heavily this is weighted.


I don't believe this is true. I know a lot of INTPs and very few (if any) of them smoke.


----------



## gte

I have been through three or five packs in my entire life. Never as a habit. ISTP.


----------



## shazam

Nah man I vape :cooler: that shit'll kill you faster than the hulks dick.


----------



## Krienkar

Reaaaaally rare. It gives me too low amount of stimuli to poison myself.
ENTJ


----------



## Selena Grey

from time to time, but I want to quit this year!


----------



## Bastard

Did for years. Stopped last year.


----------



## danthemanklein

If you’re talking about cigarettes, no, not at all. I can’t bring myself to even smoke a cigarette, even if I am stressed. If you’re talking about weed, I do occasionally. I used to do it more about two, three, possibly four years ago, but now I do it every once in a blue moon.


----------



## incision

ENTJ, lifelong non-smoker.


----------



## psychologic

ENTP. No cigs. I smoke weed occasionally but it roughs up my vocal cords too much to make me do it more often. I do edibles and tinctures near daily though.


----------



## Lucan1010

No, I can't even stand being around cigarette smoke, it makes me feel sick. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## akosikojak

Before yes sorta :wink: now no. 

When I lived in Germany back in the late 90's I used to smoke Cuban cigars, damn those things were / are awesome. After I left Germany didn't readily have access so I quit.

I'm an ISTJ BTW.


----------



## Strelnikov

ENTJ and no I don't smoke. I used to, but I quit.


----------



## Electra

INFP I do not smoke 😃


----------



## blossomier

ENTJ.

No.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

INFJ, and no I don't smoke. I gave up smoking, thankfully.


----------

